# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Closing music

## BallyB

Closing music of Holby City can anyone help me identify the song.... 

No i cant live this way but then I heard a voice cry it's going to be okay I look inside a million miles looking back at me then a nation I see.....  I just look at the skyline lyrics

----------


## alan45

Have you got Sound Hound app on your phone

----------

